# Google Drive, quand ça ne veut pas créer de dossier local



## deudeuche10 (11 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais que Google Drive crée un dossier dans le Finder, comme le fait très bien Dropbox. 

Plusieurs jours que j'essaye donc d'installer Google Drive sur mon MacBoook Air (un Haswell i5 de fin 2013), et je n'y parviens pas. Mon ordinateur est à jour, il tourne sous 10.9.4 Mavericks.

Explication :

Je me rend chez Google pour télécharger l'app, tout se passe bien :







J'installe l'app, tout semble bien aller :






Google Drive apparait donc dans mon dossier "applications" :






*Mais quand je veut lancer l'app, ça ne va plus du tout !
*





En désespoir de cause j'ai essayé d'installer Gdrive sur un bon vieux MacBook Pro 15", et là pas de soucis.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ? 

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre réponse


----------



## pascalformac (11 Septembre 2014)

et le message te propose deux choses terminate ou ...ouvrir console

lire ce que la console dit pourrait servir à detecter où ca coince et pourquoi

et je dirai
essaye tout simplement en RE telechargeant un autre exemplaire de l'installeur google drive


----------



## Locke (11 Septembre 2014)

Moi aussi, je dirais la même chose, re télécharge et réinstalle. Je viens de tester et aucun souci...


----------



## deudeuche10 (11 Septembre 2014)

J'ai tenté de re-télécharger l'app Gdrive plusieurs fois, toujours le même problème :-(

Et voilà ce que raconte la console :






Et là j'avoue que je n'y comprend rien, mais vraiment rien !


----------



## pascalformac (11 Septembre 2014)

ben on ne voit pas le texte !
(t'as mis une image au lieu de copier coller le texte)

de ce qu'on peut deviner y a semble til des couacs d'entrée de jeu


----------



## deudeuche10 (11 Septembre 2014)

Voilà.

11/09/14 14:55:28,829 Google Drive[3625]: PyObjCPointer created: at 0xa189d438 of type {__CFBoolean=}
11/09/14 14:55:28,829 Google Drive[3625]: PyObjCPointer created: at 0xa189d430 of type {__CFBoolean=}
11/09/14 14:55:28,831 Google Drive[3625]: PyObjCPointer created: at 0xa189d440 of type {__CFNumber=}
11/09/14 14:55:28,831 Google Drive[3625]: PyObjCPointer created: at 0xa189d450 of type {__CFNumber=}
11/09/14 14:55:28,832 Google Drive[3625]: PyObjCPointer created: at 0xa189d460 of type {__CFNumber=}
11/09/14 14:55:29,880 Google Drive[3625]: Google Drive Error
11/09/14 14:55:31,994 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[157]: (com.google.GoogleDrive.46496[3625]) Exited with code: 255


----------



## pascalformac (11 Septembre 2014)

merci mais et le début?
y a peut etre un truc etrange avec  les lignes "inner store  no external port"

je ne sais pas s'il y un lien entre ca et la suite... 6 secondes après

autres pistes
tester download et install depuis un autre compte mac
(un autre admi tant qu'à faire)


---
ps en passant Gdrive c'est autre chose que google drive
(peut faire reference à truc absolument pas googlesque dont un type de disque dur physique,  comme à une appli de developpeur independant)


----------



## deudeuche10 (11 Septembre 2014)

J'ai refait toute l'installation, voici un copier-coller de la console :

11/09/14 18:07:52,950 Finder[4352]: NSFileCoordinator: Sending of a providerCheckin message was interrupted. Details: Connection interrupted
11/09/14 18:08:17,000 kernel[0]: CoreServicesUIAg[4654] Unable to quarantine: 93
11/09/14 18:08:17,000 kernel[0]: CoreServicesUIAg[4654] Unable to quarantine: 93
11/09/14 18:08:17,000 kernel[0]: CoreServicesUIAg[4654] Unable to quarantine: 93
11/09/14 18:08:17,000 kernel[0]: CoreServicesUIAg[4654] Unable to quarantine: 93
11/09/14 18:08:17,000 kernel[0]: CoreServicesUIAg[4654] Unable to quarantine: 93
11/09/14 18:08:17,000 kernel[0]: CoreServicesUIAg[4654] Unable to quarantine: 93
11/09/14 18:08:17,000 kernel[0]: CoreServicesUIAg[4654] Unable to quarantine: 93
11/09/14 18:08:18,070 Google Drive[4662]: PyObjCPointer created: at 0xa189d438 of type {__CFBoolean=}
11/09/14 18:08:18,071 Google Drive[4662]: PyObjCPointer created: at 0xa189d430 of type {__CFBoolean=}
11/09/14 18:08:18,072 Google Drive[4662]: PyObjCPointer created: at 0xa189d440 of type {__CFNumber=}
11/09/14 18:08:18,073 Google Drive[4662]: PyObjCPointer created: at 0xa189d450 of type {__CFNumber=}
11/09/14 18:08:18,073 Google Drive[4662]: PyObjCPointer created: at 0xa189d460 of type {__CFNumber=}
11/09/14 18:08:19,165 Google Drive[4662]: Google Drive Error
11/09/14 18:08:22,736 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[157]: ([0x0-0x1ac1ac].com.google.GoogleDrive[4662]) Exited with code: 255

Autre piste, j'ai parfaitement réussi à faire fonctionner Google Drive sur la session "invité". Sur mon MacBook Air, le seul compte administrateur est le mien.

Merci de ton aide Pascal  Pour moi la console c'est du petit chinois !


----------



## pascalformac (11 Septembre 2014)

deudeuche10 a dit:


> Merci de ton aide Pascal  Pour moi la console c'est du petit chinois !


normal , c'est avant tout fait pour le réparateur ou Apple
et t'inquiete c'est souvent du chinois pour les aidants , on n'est pas techs Apple!


par contre un point interessant
ca


> Autre piste, j'ai parfaitement réussi à faire fonctionner Google Drive sur la session "invité".


tu parles bien du MBA?

ce qui veut donc dire 
1 que Google drive est installé
2- il marche
3 probleme que dans UNE session
donc à terme c'est nettoyable 
entre autre en virant des fichiers  liés à googledrive de la biblio de session qui va pas 

un truc interessant serait de  faire fonctionner google drive sur une session neuve test ( pas invité)
afin de  garder trace des fichiers et reperer quels fichiers sont crées par l'utilisation

(et par ricochet virer les equivalents dans l'autre)


----------



## deudeuche10 (12 Septembre 2014)

Je viens d'essayer sur un nouveau compte administrateur tout frais, créé pour l'occasion. Et *ça marche *!

De retour sur mon compte perso, j'ai recherché les fichiers en rapport avec Google Drive sur mon Mac avec Spotlite. J'ai viré ce que j'ai trouvé (pas grand-chose à vrai dire...) et j'ai retenté. J'ai téléchargé un nouvel exemplaire du programme pour la énième fois, mais *le problème persiste*. 

Des solutions ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Septembre 2014)

deudeuche10 a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer sur un nouveau compte administrateur tout frais, créé pour l'occasion. Et *ça marche *!
> 
> De retour sur mon compte perso, j'ai recherché les fichiers en rapport avec Google Drive sur mon Mac avec Spotlite. J'ai viré ce que j'ai trouvé (pas grand-chose à vrai dire...) et j'ai retenté. J'ai téléchargé un nouvel exemplaire du programme pour la énième fois, mais *le problème persiste*.
> 
> Des solutions ?


c'est pas via  spolite (qui d'ailleurs doit sans doute etre spotlight, à moins que tu utilises un utilitaire ajouté)

mais 
via le finder en allant dans TA bibliiotheque de compte utilisateur


----------



## deudeuche10 (12 Septembre 2014)

> via le finder en allant dans TA bibliiotheque de compte utilisateur



Merci Pascal. Je viens de bien chercher, mais sans succès. Rien dans MA bibliothèque ne se rapporte à Google Drive.

Je me demande si je n'amènerais pas mon MBA dans un Apple Store ?

Serait-il possible que le problème se résolve tout seul lorsque mon ordinateur sera sous Yosemite ? J'en doute un peu mais bon...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Septembre 2014)

ton mac va bien
c'est google le fautif
t'es loin d'etre le seul , une banale recherche... google le montre vite

exemple parmi d'autres avec un fil sur ...forum google
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/drive/QRHffMNwJoc

tu y remarqueras que certains sont exactement dans ton cas  google drive OK sur un compte et pas un autre
et il y a divers solutions proposées


----------

